# Bluetooth on linux mint



## sai_cool (Feb 5, 2008)

hi
i just brought a bluetooth adapter(USB) , it runs on widcomm drivers
is there any drivers for linux to use my USB BT device?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 5, 2008)

^most prolly supported,else use ndiswrapper.BTW,you should've posted in Open Source Section.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 5, 2008)

I believe widcomm drivers are supported and inbuilt in the kernel for most distros. Should work if bluetooth framework is installed.


----------

